# maximum, minimum / maximal, minimal



## utrerana

Bonjour:
Moi, je n'arrive pas à saisir la différence entre maximun et maximale par rapport a son utilisation.
Par exemple j'ai trouvé:
"Température maximale" mais  aussi "_L'important pour nous est de bénéficier d'une exposition maximum pour la marque, sur tous les supports." _
Pourquoi dans la première phrase on utilise maximale et das la deuxième maximun et pas maximale? Dans les deux el mot est précedé pour un sustantif.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

En emploi adjectival, ce sont en fait des synonymes. 

_la température maximum = la température maximale
une exposition maximum = une exposition maximale_


----------



## utrerana

Merci Maître,
Mais je les emploie comme synonymes et le prof me corrige en changant l'un pour l'autre, et je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi, s'il existe quelque règle, quelque nuance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le professeur n'a certainement pas à te corriger dans ces exemples. En revanche, seul _maximum_ peut être un nom.

Par exemple : _Je vais faire le *maximum*.  / le *maximal* _.


----------



## Donaldos

Ton professeur applique peut-être strictement ces recommandations :



> L'Acad. des sciences (23 févr.1959), suivie par l'Ac. 2001-2005, a recommandé de recourir aux adjectifs _maximal, minimal, optimal, extrémal_, ce qui permer de sortir du désordre décrit ci-dessus.



(_Le Bon Usage_)



> *Maximal* (= qui constitue ou atteint le plus haut degré) est l'adjectif correspondant au substantif _maximum_, comme _minimal_ et _optimal_ sont les adjectifs correspondant aux substantifs _minimum_ et _optimum_ : _la température maximale relevée aujourd'hui est de 28 degrés_ (et non : *_la température maximum relevée aujourd'hui_...).



(Larousse)




> Les adjectifs _maximal_ et _maximum_ signifient tous deux « qui constitue le degré le plus élevé ». Ils peuvent donc, en théorie, être employés dans les mêmes contextes.
> 
> Cependant, il vaut mieux n'employer le mot maximum que comme substantif et privilégier l'emploi de l'adjectif _maximal_ à celui de _maximum_.





> - _Marc dépasse souvent la vitesse maximale sur l'autoroute._ (préférable à :_ la vitesse maximum_)
> - _Les températures maximales n’ont pas été atteintes._ (préférable à : _les températures maximums_)
> -_ La durée maximale d'un tel congé est de six mois._ (préférable à : _la durée maximum_)



(BDL)

Le mieux est encore d'interroger ton professeur, il devrait être en mesure de justifier ses corrections.


----------



## Maître Capello

> Cependant, il vaut mieux n'employer le mot maximum que comme substantif et privilégier l'emploi de l'adjectif _maximal_ à celui de _maximum_.


Oui, et par conséquent la seconde phrase n'aurait certainement pas dû être corrigée en : _L'important pour nous est de bénéficier d'une exposition *maximum* pour la marque, sur tous les supports._

Quoi qu'il en soit, si certains puristes préfèrent réserver _maximum_ à l'emploi substantif, son emploi adjectival n'est certainement pas incorrect.


----------



## utrerana

Par exemple dans une rédaction:
"en donnant une priorité maximun à l'éducation de la personne"
La correction : "en donnant une priorité maximun maximale à l'éducation de la personne"
Une autre:
"la classe ouvrière subit vraiment les effets de la crise économique en devenant les plus battues en brèche à cause de la carence de ressources minimums"
Correction: "la classe ouvrière subit vraiment les effets de la crise économique en  devenant les plus battues en brèche à cause de la carence de ressources  minimums minimales "


----------



## Donaldos

Au moins sa correction est cohérente 

Si tu veux lui faire plaisir, il vaut mieux suivre les recommandations de ton prof dans les rédactions qui lui sont adressées.


----------



## Marc81

Les recommandations évoquées par Donaldos (et que je partage) ont une justification : éviter la confusion des accords.
Ainsi, Hanse considère qu'"il faudrait généraliser l'utilisation de l'adjectif _maximal_ : _un prix maximal, une température maximale, les prix maximaux_. On mettrait fin ainsi à un usage incertain [cf. le "désordre" évoqué par Grevisse dans _Le Bon Usage_] où l'on trouve : au masculin singulier, _maximum_ ; au féminin singulier, _maximum_ ou _maxima_ ; au pluriel, masculin ou féminin, _maximums_ ou _maxima_".


----------



## utrerana

Alors, je pourrais utiliser la forme maxima au cas de féminin pluriel, par exemple: les températures maxima à la place de maximales?


----------



## Donaldos

Non, _les températures maxim*a**_ s'éloigne vraiment trop de l'usage courant (d'autant que pour être tout à fait cohérent, ne faudrait-il pas dire _les températures maxim*ae*_ ? ^^)

Il me semble préférable de s'en tenir à _les températures maxim*ales*_ (ou _les températures maxim*ums*_ si l'on absolument tient à utiliser cet adjectif).


----------



## Marc81

utrerana said:


> Alors, je pourrais utiliser la forme maxima au cas de fémenin pluriel, par exemple: les températures maxima à la place de maximales?


Attention utrerana : lisez bien ! La seconde série d'exemples est déconseillée par Hanse ! Je ne voudrais pas semer la confusion


----------



## nic456

Bonjour,

Larousse liste miminum comme adjectif invariable (altif indique l'emploi de minima pour indiquer le pluriel m/f et le singulier au f) ainsi que minimal et minimale.
Le dico WF contient l'entrée durée minimum.
Une recherche internet me dit que l'emploi durée/temperature/longueur minimum n'est pas aussi commun que durée/temperature/longueur minimale.
Par égard aux substantifs feminins, existe-t-il une différence au niveau de l'usage (pourquoi ?), du style ?
Préférez-vous l'un ou l'autre ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Il n'y a pas de préférence ni de différence de sens ni d'usage à ma connaissance. Il y a toujours le choix entre un adjectif neutre invariable en genre et un adjectif classique avec formes masculine et féminine.

La seule différence est que minimum est la forme latine alors que minimal/minimale est la forme francisée comme pour scenario/scenarii et scénario/scénarios.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a en effet aucune différence de sens, mais en emploi adjectival, certains linguistes recommandent _minimal_ plutôt que _minimum_. Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'on veut employer ce dernier terme, il faut accorder l'adjectif correctement. Hors de tout contexte scientifique, on évitera ainsi les accords calqués sur le latin en mettant un _s_ au pluriel et aucune marque de genre : _une durée minimum, des durées minimums_.

Selon la BDL :


> Les adjectifs _maximal_ et _maximum_ signifient tous deux « qui constitue le degré le plus élevé ». Ils peuvent donc, en théorie, être employés dans les mêmes contextes.
> 
> Cependant, il vaut mieux n'employer le mot _maximum_ que comme substantif et privilégier l'emploi de l'adjectif _maximal_ à celui de _maximum_. On évitera ainsi la confusion engendrée par les différentes formes que peut prendre l’adjectif _maximum_ au féminin (_une peine_ _maximum_ ou _maxima_) et au pluriel (_des effectifs_ _maximums_ ou _maxima_). L’adjectif _maximal_ quant à lui prend les formes suivantes : _un effort maxim*al*_, _une peine maxim*ale*_, _des délais maxim*aux*_, _des fréquences maxim*ales*_. […]
> 
> Pour les mêmes raisons, on préférera l'adjectif _minimal_ à l'adjectif _minimum_, ainsi que l'adjectif _optimal_ à l'adjectif _optimum_.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 


nic456 said:


> Par égard aux substantifs feminins, existe-t-il une différence au niveau de l'usage (pourquoi ?), du style ?


Comme dit précédemment, il n’y a pas de différences de sens, cependant, il est en effet bien possible qu’il y ait des différences dans l’usage entre les substantifs masculins et féminins.

Ces quelques tests (voir *ici *le ngram pour _âge, nombre, seuil, délai, tarif + minimal / minimum_) semblent montrer que pour le masculin _minimum_ est plus fréquent que _minimal_ alors que c’est l’inverse pour le féminin (voir *ici *le ngram pour _durée, taille, distance, température, grandeur + minimale / minimum_).

Ces tests sont bien évidemment beaucoup trop peu nombreux pour pouvoir tirer une conclusion valable, ou en tout cas définitive, cependant à partir de ces premiers éléments on peut envisager différentes hypothèses explicatives. Il m’en vient une à l’esprit : s'il s'avérait que _*minimum *_est moins utilisé avec un substantif féminin, ce pourrait être parce que l’adjectif sonne sans doute plus masculin que féminin (le substantif _minimum _est masculin, cette terminaison neutre latine est associée au masculin en français - il existe possiblement des féminins se terminant en _-um_, je n'en vois qu'un pour le moment > _bégum_, mais ils sont sans doute très rares, et non d'origine latine) ; assez logiquement *minimal *masculin qui est homophone au féminin serait moins utilisé que la forme qui sonne plus "masculine".


----------



## k@t

Encore une fois, étant donné la petitesse des échantillons, les choses sont à prendre avec grande prudence, mais il se pourrait que la préférence pour _minimal(e)_ + substantifs féminins soit relativement récente, voir *ici* le ngram _+féminin_ et *là* _+masculin_ avec les mêmes échantillons que précédemment, mais pour la période *1800 – 1960* (les précédents ngram allaient de 1960 à 2000).

En passant, je ne sais pas d’où vient la préconisation de la BDL en faveur de _minimal(e)_ vs _minimum _(de l’avis émis par l’Académie des sciences ?), mais on pourra constater que _minimum_ était - pour cette période 1800-1960 et pour ces échantillons – préféré tant à _minimal_ qu’à _minimale_.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Il n'y a en effet aucune différence de sens, mais en emploi adjectival, la plupart des linguistes recommandent _minimal_ plutôt que _minimum_.


  En effet.  Ce qui suit est extrait du dico de l'Académie (9e édition) - c'est moi qui colore : 





> ☆*2. *Adjt. Qui constitue un minimum. _Tarif minimum. Salaire minimum. Service minimum, _qui doit être assuré même en temps de grève dans un service public. • On trouve encore parfois le féminin latin _Minima : Tension, pression, température minima, _ou le pluriel neutre latin _Minima : Amplitudes minima. • _D'une manière générale, à _Minimum _employé adjectivement, on préférera l'adjectif _Minimal._


 En plus de celui de la BDL, j'ajoute l'extrait suivant de cette page de Termium :   maximum/minimum/optimum


> *Emploi des adjectifs*
> On emploie les adjectifs *maximal, minimal* et *optimal* de préférence à _maximum, minimum_ et _optimum_ :
> - Une hauteur maximale (plutôt que : une hauteur maximum)
> 
> Le pluriel s’écrit comme celui des adjectifs en –_al_ :
> - au masc. plur. :* maximaux, minimaux, optimaux*
> - au fém. plur. : *maximales, minimales, optimales*
> *Exemples : - *des prix minimaux* / *les températures maximales / les conditions optimales


  Aussi extrait de cette page du site « Parler français » (c'est suivi d'exemples) :  Maximum / Minimum


> Même si l'Académie (française) admet leur emploi adjectival (sous l'influence de l'usage anglais ?), on se gardera d'utiliser ces deux noms comme adjectifs afin d'éviter la confusion des accords ; on aura alors recours à *maximal, minimal*.


  Cela dit, si j'utilise en général - et recommande - l'adjectif _minimal_, je suis portée à dire « _salaire minimum _», qui me semble nettement plus courant.
En dépit de cette recommandation : 





> « Minimal » est l'adjectif qualifiant ce qui constitue _un minimum_. L'expression « salaire minimum » est critiquée par certains linguistes selon lesquels elle présente le défaut de juxtaposer deux substantifs (_le salaire_ et _le minimum_) sur le modèle anglophone. Les formulations correctes seraient ici « minimum de salaire », « minimum salarial » ou « salaire minimal ».  Source


----------



## k@t

On dirait bien qu’en l’occurrence l’usage fait fi des prescriptions.

*Edit*


k@t said:


> mais on pourra constater que _minimum_ était - pour cette période 1800-1960 et pour ces échantillons – préféré tant à _minimal_ qu’à _minimale_


Et pour cause, au moins pour une certaine période, puisque les adjectifs _*minimal(e), maximal(e)*_ sont postérieurs aux adjectifs _*minimum, maximum *_(respectivement, 1830 et 1877).
L'influence de l'anglais à cet égard (cf. ci-dessus l'hypothèse émise par le blog _parler français_) me parait peu probable, l'apparition de ces adjectifs dans cette langue date de la même époque qu'en France.


----------



## Maître Capello

En lisant les exemples proposés par k@t dans ses ngrams, je constate que _minimum_ et _maximum_ me viennent parfois plus spontanément que _minimal_ et _maximal_. Ma préférence pour l'un ou l'autre adjectif semble par ailleurs dépendre du contexte exact. En tout cas, je trouve stupide de vouloir absolument et systématiquement éviter _minimum_ et _maximum_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je remarque que le post initial portait sur l'emploi au féminin de _maximum/maximale_.
nic456 a réanimé le fil en parlant de _minimum = adjectif invariabl_e (selon Larousse) et de cette mention du TLFI : 





> *Rem.* La forme minima est souvent rencontrée au masc. plur. et au fém. sing. et plur. Salaires, versements minima; normes, performances minima.



De mon côté, je constate que ce sont les singuliers _minimum_ et _maximum _qui me viennent plus spontanément.
Mais je ne suis pas portée à les faire précéder d'un nom pluriel.

Si je reviens à mon exemple de _salaire minimum_, comparons ces ngrams:   singulier   et   pluriel
Je dirais en effet au pluriel : _salaires minimaux.  _Dans certains contextes, c'est pareil au féminin.
Je dis (par exemple) _température, vitesse minimum/maximum  _mais _températures, vitesses minimales/maximales _et non _minimum*s*, maximum*s*. 

Minima_ ne me viendrait jamais spontanément, ni au féminin, ni au pluriel.


----------

